# 24cc engine fuel line issues



## Watauga (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a 24cc engine on an edger. We recently moved and in the process the fuel lines were pulled out of the bottom of the fuel tank. I have rescued the fuel filter and a connector but can't figure out how they go back in. From what I have read there is a fuel line and a return line, but I can't figure out how they attach to the fuel tank (one small hole and one slightly larger hole), and how the fuel pickup/filter attaches.

Any and all help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you could post the brand and model of your edger/trimmer, I am sure someone can help...


----------



## Watauga (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that. It is a Sears/Craftsman, model number 358.797750.


----------

